# Where to buy furniture at reasonible prices in Greece



## Brenda G. (May 8, 2009)

Trying to find some decent furniture in Greece, mostly a great bed. Anyone have any idea>l?????????Patra even better...If you have found some great buys on decent furniture would like to know.


----------



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Furniture in Greece*



Brenda G. said:


> Trying to find some decent furniture in Greece, mostly a great bed. Anyone have any idea>l?????????Patra even better...If you have found some great buys on decent furniture would like to know.


You could always try Ikea in Athens near the Airport


----------



## paroshep (Jan 4, 2009)

Here on Paros the best deals on basic furniture is at hotel supply shops.

Cheers,


----------

